# StreetCop 101: The Seminar



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

StreetCop 101: The Seminar

"Police work is the only profession that gives you the test first, then the lesson".

Chief Anthony Scott and the Holyoke Police Department, for the first time in Massachusetts, will host StreetCop 101 at the Holiday Inn, 245 Whiting Farms Road, Holyoke, MA 01040 on May 3, 2005.

Don't let the name StreetCop 101 fool you. To most people, a 101 course means an introductory course to a particular subject. If anything, let this course introduce you to information, tactics, and insights, only an experienced highly-effective street cop knows. You will learn skills that will make you a better cop, deputy, correctional officer, probation officer or parole officer and may just save your life. At the end of our shifts, we all just want to go home to our loved ones. Let this course be the catalyst to reach that goal!

This instructor, Det Sgt. Lou Savelli, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated law enforcement officers in the department's history. As the recipient of over 100 medals for Bravery and Meritorious Service, Sgt. Savelli will share not only what will keep you alive, but what will make you a better law enforcement officer as well.

To learn more about this course, and to register on-line, go to our newly launched website at http://srrtraining.com/ It happens to be our featured course this month.

Due to the nature of this course,

*A Law Enforcement ID shall be REQUIRED FOR ENTRY to Seminar*


----------

